# Painting a Nylon Strap?



## BumbleBee (Mar 31, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this. 
Has anyone painted a strap? Sorry for the error in title. I forgot what the strap was made of and then looked it up. 

I have this one, by Ernie Ball, and want to spiff it up for my upcoming NBD (ONLY 7 MORE DAYS!! ). I can't draw for crap any more so I was planning on finding some sort of stencil and probably acrylic paint, or maybe that special fabric paint.

Are there any good tutorials about how to do this?


----------



## HighPotency (Mar 31, 2013)

You could probably use some flexible trim paint.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 31, 2013)

Would that be found at a hardware store? Sounds like something for on the outside of a house.


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you need a flexible paint, like HighPotency mentions, like the acrylic paint they use for t-shirts and stuff. You can get that type of paint from art places like Michaels or Hobby Lobby. Do a google search for fabric paint - here is one article that may help: Is there a certan kind of paint just for fabric? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 31, 2013)

OK good. I was thinking down the right path, initially. Thanks tons!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 31, 2013)

You'd probably need a flexible plastic primer that acts as a bridge between the nylon and your top coat. Should be able to get some a hardware shop; it's generally called "Flexi-Prime" or something similar.


----------



## Devotee (Apr 8, 2013)

Acrylic paint will do the trick.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 8, 2013)

Vinyl dye available at an automative stores would be your best bet


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 8, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Vinyl dye available at an automative stores would be your best bet



I thought it didn't work on black?


----------

